# Do the 12V and 30V share the same oil pan?



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

I assume that the changes are all in the head, intake and exhaust. My brother that lives in NY just hit a pothole/bump and gashed his oil pan. Even worse - the pan was new. He did the same thing just a month ago!
I'm trying to help him find a used pan, and it would be easier if I had the option of finding one from either the 12V or the 30V V6. Thanks!!


----------



## dr_always (Jul 22, 2011)

bump, anyone know?


----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

No.
12v:http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_A4-FWD-V6_12v/Search/Oil_Pan/ES2187547/
30v:http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_A4-FWD-V6_30v/Search/Oil_Pan/ES258733/

Took me less than 2 minutes to get the answer.


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

why used? you can find new pans online at places like fcpgroton for $40-$50 shipped.

also sounds like it's time to invest in a thor/evolution skidplate... mine has saved my oil pan several times already.


----------

